# Hahns macaw training



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok iv listened to the advice given on here and read loads of books well today i came home and little pipin was at the door so out of curiosity i opened the door and out he pops squrking away at me so i sit down with some nuts and he hops down on to the arm of the sofa on to my lap and takes a nut three nuts later and he starts looking at my hands he still is unsure about hands but starts feeling my hand with his beak gave me like a tester nip then hops on my hand really chuffed with him he is like a changed bird. the only problem is he wont leave me alone lol suppose that is a good thing will keeps this updated as i progress with this little guy


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does he not have any toys in his cage, they are very intelligent and need things to do, also i would think about changing the cage as it seems rusty and i believe rust is not good for them, also what is the box and straw for?


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok here we go this is the cage i got him in i dont want to stress him out putting him in his new bigger cage and yes he has a loads of toys there at the top of his cage and the wooden box came with the cage he sleeps in there like you say it takes patience he seems very attached to his cage i thinks this may be beacuse previouse to me owning him he never left the cage


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Glad you have some progress, I'm pretty sure that isn't a Hahns macaw though!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Just looked at some pictures of mini macaws and I believe you have a severe macaw  Hahns dont have that much white on their faces


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

think you may be right


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> ok here we go this is the cage i got him in i dont want to stress him out putting him in his new bigger cage and yes he has a loads of toys there at the top of his cage and the wooden box came with the cage he sleeps in there like you say it takes patience he seems very attached to his cage i thinks this may be beacuse previouse to me owning him he never left the cage



The birds health comes first thats why i mentioned the cage, but hey ho your bird, can only give advise even if you dont take it, thats upto you. I would rather take my bird out of a rusty cage and start from there rather than risk waking upto a dead bird.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree about the cage too, the one he is in doesn't look nice at all, I would move him to his new cage and let him settle in in that, usually when you buy a parrot from a breeder etc they don't come with a cage so have to deal with a change of cage, it shouldn't cause too much of a problem I wouldn't expect


----------

